# Rafael Araujo



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Great game for him, and a nice shot for the ignorant buffoons who are already listing him as a bust.

He dominated Chris Mihm and battled very nicely with Brian Grant.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

well, let's not forget Woods first game as a raptor, 17 pts and 14 rbs.

there's a very good chance that araujo will be inconsistent on his statistical figures. he won't be pushing a consistent 8pt and 10 rb performance each night, but as long as i consistently see the effort there, then i'll be one happy camper.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Great to see Hoffa have a good game and respond well out there.. he really looked like an NBAer. Like I said its way too early to call him a bust some Raptor fans just dont know the meaing of the word develop.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Effort is what I want to see, but I also want to see him doing the right things, like boxing-out, protecting his rebounds, avoiding looking for long jumpshots, setting screens, getting his hands dirty, cleaning the glass, etc..

Like others have said, statistics won't be consistent for him. But so long as he plays with the energy and focus he did tonight, he will be a big help in our frontcourt.

Good game, Hoffa!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> but I also want to see him doing the right things, like boxing-out, protecting his rebounds, avoiding looking for long jumpshots, setting screens, getting his hands dirty, cleaning the glass, etc..


good point. but what i'm afraid of is how some people will jump right at him whenever he makes mistakes here and there and it's something that should be expected.

i said 'should' in that we have to remember he's still a rookie and that mistakes need to be made in order to correct them, and hopefully, improve into a better basketball player.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't forget, his minutes were also limited tonite due to conditioning. The box score would have been even more statistically pleasing.

It's so much more interesting watching Hoffa play than watching a Loren Woods for example. Hopefully this isn't a short term experiment and the Raps let Hoffa play through the bad games as well.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> Hopefully this isn't a short term experiment and the Raps let Hoffa play through the bad games as well.


i doubt mitchell would cut him off just like that. hoffa's shown alot more in this game than what woods has in the past 3 games.

but what was really surprising to me was how woods didn't get any PT. as much i was displeased with woods' play as of late, i still would've liked to see how he'd do as a backup.

what's even more surprising was the lack of minutes aaron's been getting as well. i think he would give some good prodcution, even if it was just for < 10 minutes per game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd also like to mention that his supposed conditioning problems could also be related to nervousness. Starting at the Staples Centre is a big freaking deal.

He was clearly trying to do everything in his power in the first minutes of the game (three steals!), and he burned a lot of his energy. I bet he is capable of playing more minutes than what we saw tonight.

Also, Sam has a wierd way of playing his starting centre. Eight or ten minutes in the first, four or five in the second, a couple in the third, and usually none in the fourth. Hoffa might've been ready to return for more time later in the game, but Mitchell's schemes might not have had room for him.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

I wasnt surprised to see Hoffa gassed after 5-8mins considering how hard he works out there. All he needs is playing time and his conditioning will improve dramatically . Aint nothing like the real thing.

Earlier in the year the Raps were very quick to pull and bench Hoffa when he wasnt playing "error free" ball so I'm not convinced they are totally committed to letting him play big mins through think and thin just yet.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

So where are all those people who have ciriticized him, called him a bust, stiff, etc now?

Speak now or forever hold your peace. After his next bad game don't even think about starting the bust talk again...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Since it's all been said already, I just want to ask. Who thinks Hoffa's wife is hot? She was at the game.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

They are all gone now:yes: 


Hoffa was a breath of fresh air, even in the loss i am not as upset as i would be if hoffa didn't have a breakout game. 
One poster said it was amazingto see that as hard as hoffa played, CB4 played off him and was inspired, the future looks bright


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Im worried he is going to get stereotyped by the Refs as foul prone, granted it was Kobe last night, but a couple of those calls on him were BS

that would really hurt his development, if he cant do anything without worrying about the refs

he does get really excited though, its kind of scary but hopefully hes not just a screaming bafoon and has got somthing upstairs to go along with that energy


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Since it's all been said already, I just want to ask. Who thinks Hoffa's wife is hot? She was at the game.


I remember her from draft night. Everybody but Hoffa was just there with their mothers. When they showed him, he stood up and the crowd saw her and went "ohhhhh".

She looked good last night, too. I think she's a Mormon, but he's still done pretty well for himself.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

her and her friends need to keep wearing those lucky shirts


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looked good should get more PT.

new C rotation

Hoffa 22 mins
Woods 20
Bosh 6


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> looked good should get more PT.
> 
> new C rotation
> ...


Let's not forget, Bonner plays some C too. Wasn't he on with Marshall for awhile last night?


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember her from draft night. Everybody but Hoffa was just there with their mothers. When they showed him, he stood up and the crowd saw her and went "ohhhhh".
> ...


got a pic?


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I think she's a Mormon, but he's still done pretty well for himself.


That means he can get a couple more


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea Man.. Let's Hope He Plays Well For The Rest Of The Games. We're Good As Long As Woods Doesn't Play..


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

> but what was really surprising to me was how woods didn't get any PT. as much i was displeased with woods' play as of late, i still would've liked to see how he'd do as a backup.


Well, with Hoffa now in the rotation that knocks Woods down to AT LEAST 5th in the big man rotation.

Hoffa, Bosh, Marshall, Bonner are the only guys who will play unless foul trouble or injuries hit.

then its Sow, AaWill, Woods fighting to be the first insurance big. And of course we have Zo somewhere in the mix too.

This is why I feel Woods will soon be cut or packaged in a trade with Jalen/Donny.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Araujo is averaging 10 & 5 off the bench for my ESPN 2k5 Raptors.

There's a reason he was rated 70 in that game... he should start every game until the end of the season.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I like what I saw from Araujo


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Unfortunately I could not watch him start and grab 10 with 5 on the O side. Nice. 3 PFs I think. He'll get where we want him to go. Those doubters will eat their words. Or, they shrivel up and deny their foolishness. Yes that's the one.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

he's got 13 and 7 so far tonight he looks good.. where's charlz and that other chump the mad viking now?


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Araujo is averaging 10 & 5 off the bench for my ESPN 2k5 Raptors.
> 
> There's a reason he was rated 70 in that game... he should start every game until the end of the season.


Hes overrated, Araujo isn't that good of a player. Let him do this on couple more games then we'll see.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes overrated, Araujo isn't that good of a player. Let him do this on couple more games then we'll see.



we're not calling Araujo our saviour, but the fact that he's showing us what he can do as a rookie doesn't impress you?

has the 'old VC' highlights gotten into you so much that you're not impressed with any intangibles or hard-nosed play, but are only impressed with hihglight dunks and above-the-rim plays?

words from our good friend charles oakley:
"canadians don't know polo from lolo."


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I never got to see much of Hoffa in college, how did he match up against Okefer? and how was he in the NCAA Tourny?


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

well he averaged 18 ppg/10 rpg or something like that in his senior year

and he was the #1 option on his team...but i know thats not saying much because bonner was the #1 on his team at one point


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> I never got to see much of Hoffa in college, how did he match up against Okefer? and how was he in the NCAA Tourny?


supposedly he got killed the first time, then outplayed Okafur the second time

he got beat kinda early in the tourney by Syracuse but he looked unstoppable at times. He actually showed a couple smooth looking post moves. The draft sites said he had a nice post game too. Hope he does. That'd be great


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

There was a game where they debated that he intentionally tried to throw an elbow or just came out of frustration


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I got the opportunity to see two of his games in college and he was like a star for BYU, he looked so much bigger than any of the other little boys and was the undisputed first option and put his team on his shoulders the whole year according to the announcers and it showed.:yes: 

I was personally impressed and i know it sounds korny but i had a feeling he would fit well in tdot back then, but he was actually projected as early second round, late first round but shot up the charts after the unlv game when he scored 38 and 12 rebs. He than was a beast in round one of the tourney (can't remember the scrub school he faced). As the above poster said BYU got knocked off by syracuse cuz of foul trouble for hoffa but i remember seeing that game as well and he was as well on fire.

Fact is, college was just too easy for him taking on those little boys, first off it was in his divison which is not too great but not that of a mid major, and second when BYU faced good teams he was just superior at his position with no true centers in college game anyone.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Araujo only played Okafor once. It was in the NCAA tourney, and UConn won by 5.

Araujo was still in his first year of Division I ball and it showed. He was dominated by Emeka. He only went 2-11 and had 4 turnovers. Okafor had 20 and 8 on him, and a critical block on Hoffa late in the game. After the game I think Emeka's comment on Hoffa was that he was a "beast"

I think the game vi3t_boi11 is talking about was the New Mexico game where Araujo knocked out a player, and in most pictures it looked like he was punching him.

I've always said Araujo is a good low post scorer. I don't know if that's how you guys will use him or not, but I think he can help in that area.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> looked good should get more PT.
> 
> new C rotation
> ...



woods 20 minutes? have you watched any games? he should be cut in my opinion.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I think the game vi3t_boi11 is talking about was the New Mexico game where Araujo knocked out a player, and in most pictures it looked like he was punching him.


I've seen that play. Hoffa threw his arms around to shake-off a defender and clocked a guard on NM, knocking him out instantly. NM fans say it was intentional, BYU fans say it wasn't.

This picture really makes it look obvious that he punched him but when you watch the play it is really unclear. I tend to think he swung his arms knowing somebody might get too close and this poor kid got KTFO.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

the kid is kenny blankson, i believe, that was the unlv game i posted, see above^.

They played in unlv so the fans were booing like maniacs, araujo hit the clutch shot after a unlv rally and won the game. As for the foul i remember thinking Hoffa didn't do it on purpose, he was harassed by like 3 guys, swung his arms lose and awkwardly hit the kid, it really looks vicious in the pic but if u watch it, you barely see that pose and awkwardly gets into that punching pose.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i also saw it and it depends on some angles it looks intentional and others it dosent, i had on my comp but i wiped the memory sorry


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa's great. Shame on the premature haters. He's my new favourite bigman in the NBA. He gets off his feet a lot quicker than I had thought. I love the Boozer-esque dunks.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Hoffa's great. Shame on the premature haters. He's my new favourite bigman in the NBA. He gets off his feet a lot quicker than I had thought. I love the Boozer-esque dunks.


I wouldnt call it premature hating, it's a knee-jerk reaction of the fans including myself who felt Arujuo simply wasnt #8 pick of the draft, and his lack of contribution to the team thereafter in Raps uniform so far.

last two games have been a revelation of sort, I agree. Hoffa has been playing great, understanding his role as the 5th option on the floor.

IMO he will continue play great as long as he doesnt start looking for his shots prematurely.

remember that dish-off by Arujuo to Bosh in the paint who then threw it down hard? I thought for a split second what it CAN be if Arujuo turns out aright!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I've said this before and I'll say it again:

IMO Araujo will be a poor man's Sabonis.

I don't claim to be an expert on Sabonis' game, but from what I've watched, read and learned I think Hoffa shows many similarities.

Keep in mind the 'poor man' part. Although I remain optimistic Hoffa could some day become somewhere near that caliber of player (however unlikely that may seem). Or Hoffa may end up being better in some aspects, worse in others.

Raptors fans can only hope.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Sabonis was probably the best passing big men in the game, Araujo has shown us sum nice passes and accordin to his draft profile passin is one of his strengths


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

People also need to remember that Hoffa started playing basketball at a later age(as compared to most American/European players) and therefore has just as much room for improvement in his understanding of the game as players 3-4 years younger. He's already shown a good feel for the game which is what I find intriguing.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I liken the pick of hoffa to that of my beloved Eagles and Donovan McNabb.

The popular choice was Ricky Williams, mainly because of the hype. But clearly, he was the best choice for the team. Heck, Cleveland are kicking themselves for selecting Couch at #1 over DM.

The hype pick was Iguodala. He can contribute right away, but what college swing with his athletic build would not? QB's as centres, take time.

Hoffa will not dominate like DM does, but the similarity comes in that it may take a year or two for the doubters to become followers.

No one boos DM now like they did on draft day. Not even in PHI.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Having seen the two last 2 games, Araujo has really impressed me. It's always nice to see a NBA player showing much hustle and effort out there on the court.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shown that only in two games??? I want to see more of that on a regualr basis. What was he doing b4 for us in his playing time? Gettin in foul trouble, doesn't know the offense. If he can do this on a consistant basis then its good. But two games can't say anything


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Shown that only in two games??? I want to see more of that on a regualr basis. What was he doing b4 for us in his playing time? Gettin in foul trouble, doesn't know the offense. If he can do this on a consistant basis then its good. But two games can't say anything


welcome to development my friend. he's made some mistakes early on but seems to be blossoming quite nicely thus far. mistakes are needed in order to learn from.

besides, it's not even so much as what he's doing for himself, but the team plays better when he's on the floor. +/- numbers have been positive everytime araujo gets pt.

and still you're not being optimistic? 

:nonono:


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> Hes overrated, Araujo isn't that good of a player. Let him do this on couple more games then we'll see.





> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> Shown that only in two games??? I want to see more of that on a regualr basis. What was he doing b4 for us in his playing time? Gettin in foul trouble, doesn't know the offense. If he can do this on a consistant basis then its good. But two games can't say anything


But in the thread on Magloire you say:



> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> And i wouldn't trade the draft picks for Jamaal because we ave our C's set for the future instead use those picks for another solid G.


Talk about conflicting messages.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still here


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm still here.

He has yet to record a double double.

People here were talking about him AVERAGING a double-double.

I think I said I would be very happy if he averaged 7 and 7, but that was a reasonable goal for him.

He's a long way from that still. He did have two nice games in two rather favourable matchups, for him.

4 fouls in 5 minutes against Orlando.

Lets see how he does against Miller and CWebb.

Will he ever be more than a 20mpg role player?

I don't think so, but it's possible.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I'm still here.
> 
> He has yet to record a double double.
> ...


he's a rookie :uhoh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I'm still here.
> 
> He has yet to record a double double.
> ...


What do you think he'll be averaging for the remainder of the season? I'm thinking around 8 and 8 if he hangs on to the starting role (and I think he will).


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

If he does, and he might, I think everyone should be satisfied. And he will end up a 7 and 7 rookie...

But to do this, he will need to either:

1. Eliminate the games where he gets in big foul trouble and plays only a few minutes... ...which goes hand in hand with finding a way to play defence against teams like Indy when JO is at 5, or Phoenix, or say, Sacramento tonight...

2. Start getting 15 to 20 points in a game with some regularity, and 10 to 15 rebounds on occasion.

You can't average 8 and 8 if you never get better than 12 and 12. It just doesn't happen.

I loved his attitude in two Cal road games. He is starting to understand that he is very, very strong, even in the NBA. And he can really shoot FTs. 

Less is more for Hoffa.

Let see him block a shot tonight...


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> You can't average 8 and 8 if you never get better than 12 and 12. It just doesn't happen.


He will. I guarantee if he keeps the starting job he'll have some relatively "big" nights.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea read what i say..i said FUTURE..not now...Araujo won't be a solid player until another 3-5years.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> yea read what i say..i said FUTURE..not now...Araujo won't be a solid player until another 3-5years.


Yeah, great prediction


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

His having a GREAT game so far against the Kings... 13 boards already... He just need time to get used to the team and get better phisically(sp?)!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey, he blocked a shot!

2/9 shooting with no FTA though...

Boards were awesome, though Kings suck at boxing out. Loren Woods had 7 offensive board vs. Kings when they played Raps in November...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Hey, he blocked a shot!
> 
> 2/9 shooting with no FTA though...
> ...



wow it's obvious you didn't watch the game.. most of those missed shots were bad bounces off the rim...

check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> wow it's obvious you didn't watch the game.. most of those missed shots were bad bounces off the rim...


:yes: :yes:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Last time I checked, bad bounces of the rim are worth...

ZERO points. 

Same as an airball. How 'bout that?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Keep hatin', hater... by the way, I thought you were booted off the Raptors board for being such a hater.... who let you back in?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm a hater because Hoffa was 2/9 and I had the nerve to mention it???

He was solid again vs Golden State, who he notched 13 against on Dec. 29. 14 points on 7/12, with some range on his jumper, as was advertised. 

Am I a hater if I mention that he did commit 6 turnovers?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

[DBL POST]


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm a hater because Hoffa was 2/9 and I had the nerve to mention it???

He was solid again vs Golden State, who he notched 13 against on Dec. 29. 14 points on 7/12, with some range on his jumper, as was advertised. 

Am I a hater if I mention that he did commit 6 turnovers?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You're a hater because you not only completely fail to recognize his strong points and try hammering in the weak points, and you're a hater becasue you have not only never given the kid a chance, and when he's been playing well you're nowhere to be seen on the board, but most importantly, you're a hater because you just proved you're a hater 3 times in a row!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't believe that is true.

Here is a sample of me recognizing Hoffa's strengths over the past months:

From this thread:
01-05-2005


> I loved his attitude in two Cal road games. He is starting to understand that he is very, very strong, even in the NBA. And he can really shoot FTs.


01-10-2005


> He was solid again vs Golden State, who he notched 13 against on Dec. 29. 14 points on 7/12, with some range on his jumper, as was advertised.


From previous threads:
after his best summer league outing:


> Awesome job by Hoffa on the boards.
> 
> I always said he should be able to do 2 things well- box out for defensive rebounds, and score in the post. (Including being a terrific FT shooter for a C.)
> 
> ...


_not a bad prediction for July _


back on 08-10-2004 


> He can box out and get his share of rebounds.
> 
> He can make his free throws.
> 
> ...



12-13-2004


> He is smart, hardworking and very, very strong. He has very good hands. One thing I liked about him in college was how well he shot his FTs. Well, despite limited minutes and confusion at all that, he is 8/8 from the stripe this year. Once he learns to power up in the post he will score more.
> 
> Probably the first fundamental in post defence is get a defensible position on the floor and hold it. Hoffa, with his strength, mass, and low center of gravity, excels at this. I guess it was not in his scouting report - because no-one in their right mind would try to post Hoffa up in college!
> 
> He obviously sets a great screen. I think he can shoot the midrange jumper effectively, but Bonner has been so hot out to 20 feet that why would you not use him in that role? He runs really well for a 285 pound guy.


01-06-2005


> His FG% will improve with PT, and he is a great FT shooter, so 10ppg is not out of the question IMO.
> 
> ...his physical intimidation is something Toronto has sorely lacked since Oak left.
> 
> Against the Lakers, Hoffa took a charge from Caron Butler, and got away with bringing the forearm up. It looked like he almost broke a rib!


So I'm sorry if being realistic about a players limitations offends you. I am a Hoffa fan. Not... a... hater!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with being realistic... but give the man credit where it's f'n due! Yeah he had turnover problems in the last game, but a couple things. Other than that, there was really nothing to complain about from him. Career high 14 points and you bring up the turnovers? Second of all, even bringing up turnovers when most of them were on passes.... you either didn't watch the game or you just don't want to acknowledge the fact that he's an unselfish player. Yeah he did mess up on a couple passes, but in a blowout win, I'm okay with that. He is a rookie, after all. And I'd much rather have an unselfish, team player than a black hole at the 5.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

the mad viking is the same dude who thought mengke bateer was a good signing for the raptors.. i don't take his basketball opinion serious.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Not to mention that that was the first time he has put up an ugly number in the TO column, so its not like its a habit.

Lay off Hoffa.

And I'm not just saying that because I started his bbb.net fan club :grinning:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Numbed One: your PM's are full.... so I'll just post it here:

yea to change your screen name ask an admin... but I didn't want my name changed. it was a misunderstanding lol


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> the mad viking is the same dude who thought mengke bateer was a good signing for the raptors.. i don't take his basketball opinion serious.


Man! You are laying it on me everywhere I go!

When did I p!ss in your beer?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

What I said:



> I like BATTER. He is a goon. 290 pounds of foul-machine!
> 
> Guy can also score and rebound a little, even has an outside shot.
> 
> ...


What dathomieyouhate said:



> i dont agree.. i rather see that dude they drafted van dan or whatever..


for what its worth... ...approximately <0

:grinning:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> What I said:
> 
> 
> ...



me saying van dan was a joke.. lol

but right now?

van dan whatever>>bateer

orlando has a good one... lol

and that aint saying much lol


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Araujo Update.

Since he was reactivated from the injured list, he has played 10 games and looked much better than early in the year. He is still learning, obviously, and working his way into things. I believe also his effectiveness will tend to vary based on his match-ups.

I have noticed lately people don't try to post him up so much, but try to get him moving in the paint to react to the ball/player. This is something he will need to work on.

His numbers in 10 game since reactivation:

15.3 mpg 5.6ppg on 42.1% shooting, 80% from stripe. 5.8 rpg.

0.2 apg 0.4 spg 0.2bpg 1.4 to/g 2.8 fouls/g.


----------

